
How To: Building Your Own Render Farm : Introduction - Review Tom's Hardware - carterschonwald
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/render-farm-node,2340.html#xtor=RSS-182
======
icey
Have there been many discussions on doing this versus spooling up EC2
instances (or something similar)?

I would imagine that EC2 is cheaper in the short term, or if you only
occasionally need this kind of processing power; and then owning your own
hardware would get cheaper eventually (assuming your power costs don't kill
you).

~~~
noonespecial
I think its more about the massive amounts of texturing and polygon data that
needs to fly back and forth between the nodes and your master. GigE is
definitely the way to go.

Getting all of your data to your EC2's might be a deal breaker.

